# Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet



## technofreak (15 März 2007)

[noparse]http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ117395636102356/link306202A.html[/noparse]
update neuer Link 
http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ118710486429662/link306362A.html

Eine  Informationsbroschüre dazu 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/mediabig/30612A.pdf

zum gleichen Thema 
http://www.wz-newsline.de/?redid=150002


> KRFELD AKTUELL
> Internet: Gemeine Kostenfalle im Netz


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2007)

*AW: Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet*

auch bei Heise  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86812


> Verbraucherschützer gegen Online-Abzocke und für digitale Rechte


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2007)

*AW: Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet*

Spiegel und Seehofer haben es auch schon mitgekriegt 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,471941,00.html


> Berlin/Düsseldorf/Bonn - Horst Seehofer (CSU) forderte bei einem
> Kongress zum digitalen Verbraucherschutz mehr Rechtssicherheit und bessere
> Vorkehrungen gegen die wachsende Internetkriminalität. Er prüft eine
> Entschädigungsregelung für Verbraucher. "Wir brauchen einen starken Staat, um
> das Ausnutzen des Vertrauens zu vermeiden."


starke Worte denen Taten bestimmt nicht folgen...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2007)

*AW: Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet*

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6518078_REF2,00.html


> Er unterstütze Bestrebungen der EU-Kommission, jedem Bürger bis *2013*
> einen gleichwertigen Rechtsschutz zu verschaffen, unabhängig davon, ob er im Internet
> oder einem Supermarkt einkaufe. "Auf diesem Feld bin ich für einen starken Staat."


ob er bis da noch im Amt ist....


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet*

once upon a time...
http://www.heise.de/ct/02/22/003/


> Der Gesetzgeber könnte der 0190-Spam-Mafia Einhalt gebieten. Aber  diese Chance hat er im Sommer erst einmal vertan, als er die entsprechende  Kundenschutz-Verordnung verwässerte, bis sie auch den  "Mehrwert"-Dienstleistern in den Kram passte.


----------



## dvill (18 März 2007)

*AW: Information der Verbraucherzentrale NRW zum Thema Abzocke im Internet*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> starke Worte denen Taten bestimmt nicht folgen...


Die Tatkraft des Verbraucherministeriums gegen Onlinenepp ist legendär. Die suchen vermutlich weiter nach einem seriösen Dialerangebot. Auf Hilfe von der Seite werden Verbraucher lange warten können.


----------

